# Everything You Need To Know About Accessing The Clearance Bin



## Janice (May 10, 2010)

We appreciate your interest in our community and the robust and busy Clearance Bin section in particular. 

Every new member receives a PM with this basic information, but since Admins and Mods are inundated on a daily basis with requests by members for this information I am posting it again as an announcement.

Members must meet the following parameters for their account to have access to the Clearance Bin.

Be a registered member for a minimum of 30 days
Have a minimum of 50 posts

PLEASE do not send staff a PM minutes after you have made your 50th post. Access is automatic and is handled by the forum software. It is not a manual process! The forum will handle this, access does not happen instantly but it generally happens with one hour. Please wait a full 24 hours before you contact a staff member to investigate your access.

*abused = cases of people purchasing premium member sub's just to access the CB and swaplift.


----------



## beautylush (May 13, 2010)

I was just about to PM someone about this.. thanks!


----------



## Samooga (Jul 4, 2010)

What is the clerence bin???


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Samooga* 

 
_What is the clerence bin???_

 
it is a section of the forum where you can buy and sell items.


----------



## xJustgirlie (Jul 13, 2010)

edit; sorry I'm just very sloppy in searching. Excuse moi!


----------



## flushed (Aug 21, 2010)

So helpful! Thanks!!! (As if I needed any more make-up though...haha)


----------



## Aurora~* (Sep 2, 2010)

very helpful, thank you!


----------



## daftglow (Sep 15, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## anacastaneda16 (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks for the info. Very Helpful


----------



## mac_lover24 (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks for the helpful info.


----------



## raynebeau2 (Sep 27, 2010)

thanks for the info


----------



## equiworks (Sep 27, 2010)

I guess I had better get busy posting


----------



## miagirl07 (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## starlaj (Oct 1, 2010)

thanks so much for the info 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 its nice that there is a place to sell to other makeup enthusiasts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 xx


----------



## MariamObaz9944 (Oct 14, 2010)

THANK YOU FOR THIS!


----------



## mhlupic (Oct 14, 2010)

ok...lets get to business...posting!!!


----------



## Chupla (Oct 27, 2010)

=( 30 days


----------



## keetuh (Oct 30, 2010)

I'm sorry but I've read somewhere you have to have 20 posts instead of 50. Did that recently change?


----------



## jcandelaria (Oct 31, 2010)

Awesome. I guess I better start.. one down and 49 to go


----------



## mhlupic (Nov 1, 2010)

oh, great, i was wondering how can i get my hands on mac, we don't have it here in croatia....)


----------



## MoGiselle (Nov 1, 2010)

i was so confused, thanks for the post


----------



## rachelcf (Nov 1, 2010)

Awesome, can't wait


----------



## Janice (Nov 2, 2010)

keetuh said:


> I'm sorry but I've read somewhere you have to have 20 posts instead of 50. Did that recently change?



 	Not recently, but we did increase the number of posts needed to 50 quite some time ago. If you found an old post or announcement from us, that might have been where you got the 20 number from.


----------



## keetuh (Nov 3, 2010)

Janice said:


> Not recently, but we did increase the number of posts needed to 50 quite some time ago. If you found an old post or announcement from us, that might have been where you got the 20 number from.
> 
> Oh, okay. Well thank you for clearing that up for me. =]


----------



## maizelem (Nov 16, 2010)

I needed this!


----------



## spookafeller (Nov 17, 2010)

thanks for the information!


----------



## alumeze (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks for info. was just trying to find this out..


----------



## DaisyKatLuv (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks for clearing this up!!


----------



## lp148 (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## iqaganda (Dec 4, 2010)

Thank you! Looking forward to!


----------



## BrownPebbles (Jan 6, 2011)

I received my Pink Friday this Tuesday after purchasing the Final Friday. I am nc 45 and I line with Nyx mauve or brown and Funtabulous lip lustre


----------



## sheyla lopez (Jan 17, 2011)

oh ok! excellent!


----------



## mercy210 (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for the info... guess I better get started!


----------



## sheyla lopez (Jan 24, 2011)

did you get a  chance to buy yet?


----------



## makeupbymichyt (Jan 24, 2011)

Good to know! I had no idea about the clearance bin, just what we need, more makeup=)


----------



## sheyla lopez (Jan 25, 2011)

You and I both LOL


----------



## sheyla lopez (Jan 27, 2011)

cool I am at 50 woot woot


----------



## wishing3113 (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks so much, I was wondering how to access it.


----------



## sheyla lopez (Feb 6, 2011)

over 50 ..=(
  	nothing


----------



## aiyssa (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for the information, a lot of the links to past faq's about the clearance bin don't work anymore--glad i found this one. excited to get my 50 posts!


----------



## sheyla lopez (Feb 8, 2011)

lol ... still waitting here =/


----------



## Maddam Liana (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks for the information. I was looking for this.


----------



## pinkiecharm (Feb 15, 2011)

i m trying my best now to get my 50posts


----------



## RealDoll (Feb 15, 2011)

Cant wait to be able to get access to clearance bin


----------



## ittybittylizzy (Feb 15, 2011)

Thank you so much for this - I gotta get busy and enjoy the site. 30 days is a bummer, but I will survive - I think


----------



## karymakeup25 (Feb 19, 2011)

ARE ALL THE STUUF THAT YALL SELL IS 100% AUNTETIC ????


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 20, 2011)

karymakeup25 said:


> ARE ALL THE STUUF THAT YALL SELL IS 100% AUNTETIC ????


	i have bought many things off the site and everything i have bought is authentic. obviously with the hundreds of sales  threads there could be the odd dodgy item mixed in (this is very rare though) and more often than not even the seller isnt aware that the item is fake.  looking back i remember one time where somebody sold some fake mac and didnt realise it - she gave all buyers a full refund.  but it always helps to do your research before you buy anything - no matter where it is from. we have a counterfit section of the forum so people post up pictures of items they are not sure about. oh and also before you buy off somebody read the feedback - just like ebay!


----------



## karymakeup25 (Feb 21, 2011)

oh my god thanks so much for letting me know that and taking your time to write me back. anyway i  will do my research and hopefully that wont happend but  you never kow thanks


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 21, 2011)

karymakeup25 said:


> oh my god thanks so much for letting me know that and taking your time to write me back. anyway i  will do my research and hopefully that wont happend but  you never kow thanks


	no problen  most of us are here to help!


----------



## whatzoedid (Feb 24, 2011)

So bloody excited about this!! xo


----------



## jadangel2001 (Mar 5, 2011)

must get to posting then!! 50 posts is alot but i shall away to the fotd's!!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 5, 2011)

don't forget you must be a member for over 30 days as well as having a post count higher than 50


----------



## macnc50diva (Mar 17, 2011)

I can't wait to get into that bin! lol


----------



## babycoconut (Mar 20, 2011)

Oh good, I have some things I would like to sell


----------



## kikidkilla (Mar 21, 2011)

cool. I didn't even know this existed now i can't wait to use it.


----------



## JaiLeeP (Mar 29, 2011)

Be ready! I will have alot once I hit 30 days.. now I just need to find out when I signed up lol


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 30, 2011)

JaiLeeP said:


> Be ready! I will have alot once I hit 30 days.. now I just need to find out when I signed up lol


  	if you look next to where you user name is you can see you joined this month, march, but not what date. but if you check your emails it should have a member confermation email that Specktra sent before you could post right?  That would be the day you joined


----------



## kikidkilla (Mar 30, 2011)

Can't wait till i'm able to access it


----------



## whatzoedid (Apr 2, 2011)

I've done 50 posts, and I've been a member since February but i haven't heard anything :/


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 2, 2011)

whatzoedid said:


> I've done 50 posts, and I've been a member since February but i haven't heard anything :/


	have you had a look down at the bottom of the forum? the clearance section is one of the last forums you can go into. in the meantime i shall get janice to have a nosey into your account.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 2, 2011)

I have just been told it can take up to 24 hours to be updated from your 51st post. so hopefully very soon you will get access! if not please feel free to pm me and i can look into it further!


----------



## whatzoedid (Apr 3, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> have you had a look down at the bottom of the forum? the clearance section is one of the last forums you can go into. in the meantime i shall get janice to have a nosey into your account.


	Thanks chicken  I'll go try now and let you know!


----------



## whatzoedid (Apr 3, 2011)

Got it  YYYYYEEEEEY! Defiantly put me in a good mood!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 3, 2011)

whatzoedid said:


> Got it  YYYYYEEEEEY! Defiantly put me in a good mood!


	awesome!


----------



## whatzoedid (Apr 3, 2011)

Owwww I wish I didn't ask now! This was a bad bad idea! My bank account is going to hate meee! I've just bought a lipstick already!


----------



## armyguyswife (Apr 13, 2011)

thanks for the info


----------



## hamiltonchicky (Apr 19, 2011)

Good to know; I've been searching all over for this forum!  Now I know what I can't see it!


----------



## kikidkilla (Apr 22, 2011)

i hit 50!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 23, 2011)

kikidkilla said:


> i hit 50!!!!!!!!!!!!!


	yay! don't forget it can take up to 24 hours for your account to allow you access


----------



## shirleylin (Apr 24, 2011)

wow this was informative, i was wondering where everyone was purchasing their stuff from


----------



## efriendly (May 11, 2011)

hi, would i be able to purshase item on this website?


----------



## LMD84 (May 11, 2011)

efriendly said:


> hi, would i be able to purshase item on this website?


	when you have over 50 posts and have been a member for over 30 days you can access the sales section where you buy items from other members. Specktra is in no way responsible for the transactions - you buy from members rather than the site itself.


----------



## Amber714 (May 19, 2011)

Thanks for the great information....I'm anxiously awaiting my 30 day period to pass  This is such a wonderful website with so much information!!


----------



## LMD84 (May 20, 2011)

Amber714 said:


> Thanks for the great information....I'm anxiously awaiting my 30 day period to pass  This is such a wonderful website with so much information!!


	i'm pleased you like the site so much


----------



## mckpoon (May 25, 2011)

dang, i have to start from 0! (though i've been on MUA since 2000)
  	=P


----------



## myazg23 (May 26, 2011)

thanx for info


----------



## MRV (Jun 1, 2011)

I guess I have still 30 to go even though I've been here for two years already


----------



## Cupquake03 (Jun 2, 2011)

Yay! Can't wait to check it out.. I just hit 50 today! Clearance Bin, we will be meeting soon...


----------



## alexandrapalaci (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks for the information... I will start on getting my 50 posts ASAP!!


----------



## myazg23 (Jun 27, 2011)

i still didnt recived message about accessing the clearance bin


----------



## myazg23 (Jun 28, 2011)

what to do or should i wait to access?


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 28, 2011)

myazg23 said:


> what to do or should i wait to access?


	it is generally an automatic update but it can take a day or so. send me a message if in a day you still can't see this section fo the forum. it is right at the bottom of the forum list if this helps.


----------



## jaylilee (Jun 28, 2011)

I have a feeling my bank account will suffer, but thank you so much for the information! really helpful <3


----------



## soezje (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## jennifa (Jul 2, 2011)

Awesome, can't wait to get started.  Day 1 in the Spektra community


----------



## aiyssa (Jul 6, 2011)

excited to start spending all my moolah!


----------



## babybluesnv (Jul 6, 2011)

Is there a way to know exactly which day I joined?  I know it was 6/2011...but what day?  hehe just want to keep track of my 30 days


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 6, 2011)

babybluesnv said:


> Is there a way to know exactly which day I joined?  I know it was 6/2011...but what day?  hehe just want to keep track of my 30 days


	you joined on the 8th june so not long to go now!!


----------



## babybluesnv (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you so very much   I'm very excited!


----------



## Diva4eva122 (Jul 6, 2011)

YAY


----------



## gh0st0fAgirl (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks! I can't wait! Do you have to have more posts/days to become a seller vs a buyer?


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 9, 2011)

gh0st0fAgirl said:


> Thanks! I can't wait! Do you have to have more posts/days to become a seller vs a buyer?


  	no not at all - it's the same for either


----------



## shaaanxo (Jul 13, 2011)

Need to start posting then


----------



## makeawish2468 (Jul 20, 2011)

thanks for the info! very helpful


----------



## UnabashedBeauty (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks for the info! I've been here forever but lurk a lot.


----------



## elb154 (Aug 2, 2011)

Can someone direct me to more information on the clearnace bin? I do have access to it and have seen others sales. I have a bit of makeup that I am looking to get rid of and am just wondering how it all works. After I post my items and info what happens? Someone says they want to buy a certain item how does the actual sale/shipping take place? ...Reply or PM please.


----------



## princess sarah (Aug 2, 2011)

the longer im out of this section the better!! with my current spending habits 



LMD84 said:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by *Samooga*
> 
> ...


----------



## mckpoon (Aug 5, 2011)

thanks for the info

  	i gather that once access is obtained, all the guidelines will also be available to see? ie. max posts/week, etc.


----------



## bstar (Aug 7, 2011)

Hmmm this could be dangerous...not sure if I should hurry to 50 posts or try to take it slowly!!


----------



## alexandrapalaci (Aug 13, 2011)

I am almost half way into getting acess to the clearance bin... can't wait


----------



## thepicketywitch (Aug 19, 2011)

It's been a couple days since I've hit 50...still no clearance bin access.


----------



## VickieG (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks for the post- Looking forward to getting acess : )


----------



## XxMoOmOoxX (Aug 21, 2011)

I didn't even know there was a clearance bin and I've been a member of this site for a few years already. LOL


----------



## mimi0523 (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks... waiting


----------



## mimi0523 (Aug 23, 2011)

thepicketywitch said:


> It's been a couple days since I've hit 50...still no clearance bin access.


	Same here, two days and still nothing


----------



## mimi0523 (Aug 30, 2011)

It's been over a week since I hit 50, is it normal to have to wait this long?


----------



## jasmina77 (Sep 2, 2011)

Can't wait to hit 50


----------



## thepicketywitch (Sep 3, 2011)

mimi0523 said:


> It's been over a week since I hit 50, is it normal to have to wait this long?


	Have you PM'ed a mod? That's what I did, and it took several days, but I finally gained access to it today.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 4, 2011)

Everyone who messaged me should have been sorted now. The web guys just needed to tweek so stuff that is all. let me know if anybody else is having issues gaining access!


----------



## thepicketywitch (Sep 5, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> Everyone who messaged me should have been sorted now. The web guys just needed to tweek so stuff that is all. let me know if anybody else is having issues gaining access!



 	Everything is working fine for me! Thank you!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 6, 2011)

thepicketywitch said:


> Everything is working fine for me! Thank you!


	excellent! that is what i like to hear!


----------



## orchid1 (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm looking forward to getting acess to the clearance bin  Thanks for the post, love you <3


----------



## EndingStart (Oct 13, 2011)

UnabashedBeauty said:


> Thanks for the info! I've been here forever but lurk a lot.



 	Me too! I've been on here for year but only recently started posting haha.


----------



## nightingails (Oct 30, 2011)

reached my 50s, fingers crossed ill be able to see it soon  excited!


----------



## Eisleyan (Nov 5, 2011)

Lol I just made my 50th too! I keep refreshing the forum page waiting for it to pop up.


----------



## vala (Dec 9, 2011)

ooh i can't wait until i get 50 posts! I'm usually caught up reading other people's comments or going through each section that I forget to post a message of my own...oops =)


----------



## fantabulous109 (Dec 14, 2011)

I had an old account, i forgot the username, and password and im 100% sure i dont use the email i used anymore! lol thanks!


----------



## saintifying (Dec 23, 2011)

thanks for the info~!


----------



## Nataliekay (Jan 3, 2012)

Thank you!!!


----------



## inishkai (Jan 8, 2012)

A month?? Dear lord..


----------



## inishkai (Jan 9, 2012)

vala said:


> ooh i can't wait until i get 50 posts! I'm usually caught up reading other people's comments or going through each section that I forget to post a message of my own...oops =)



 	Agreed. :/


----------



## drchick890 (Jan 24, 2012)

Can't wait to check this out!! Thnx


----------



## youki (Jan 28, 2012)

Thank you for the info!


----------



## reallyblonde (Feb 2, 2012)

thanks for posting this info where it can be readily found by newbies like me.


----------



## jster (Feb 21, 2012)

Ooooh I'm liking the sound of the clearance bin, best get posting.


----------



## elizabethhaze (Mar 7, 2012)

<3 better start posting....


----------



## jster (Apr 2, 2012)

Think i still have over 45 posts to go! Ahh well i WILL get there lol. :0) x


----------



## alvinatoh (Apr 3, 2012)

thank you


----------



## Iluvmytrooper (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks for the info


----------



## chihullomac (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks for this info...it was really helpful!!!


----------



## youki (Apr 14, 2012)

Wow, didn't know bout this, better start posting
  	Thnx for info!


----------



## dayanara11779 (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks for the info......... one done 49 to go !!!


----------



## MadamEghiz (May 24, 2012)

This is being a member for over a month AND 50 posts? I shall have to stop lurking so much!


----------



## mayushka (Jul 4, 2012)

Nice, thanks for the info


----------



## urshz (Aug 2, 2012)

Hopefully I will be at 50 soon xx can't wait


----------



## sereagoso (Aug 8, 2012)

thanks for the info!! finally hit my 50 posts


----------



## drammy04 (Aug 14, 2012)

I hit over 50 and I still don't have access?


----------



## Neicy (Aug 22, 2012)

Yay. can't wait!


----------



## Dawn (Aug 24, 2012)

I see you have access now.  Sometimes it takes a bit for things to update once you've reached 50 posts!  Will have to go check out your sale post!  Good Luck =)


----------



## Dawn (Aug 24, 2012)

Neicy said:


> Yay. can't wait!


  	Oh Neicy, you are so close!!  See you in the Clearance Bin soon!!


----------



## Neicy (Aug 24, 2012)

Yay!!!!


----------



## LesleeLane (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks that is why I was referred to this site and found that I couldn't check it out! This post explains things well.


----------



## hwdsprincess (Sep 7, 2012)

I went past my 50 posts and made the 30 days a couple days ago am I not seeing it I waited more than 24 hrs lol to post on here.


----------



## smatamoh (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks for the post! I've been trying to access this for a while now!


----------



## Macnic (Sep 7, 2012)

This is great information.   Thanks!


----------



## Misskia27 (Sep 11, 2012)

So this explains why I can't find the sales I hear everyone talk about. Thanks!


----------



## turtledove (Sep 12, 2012)

That's great, was wondering how to access this!


----------



## Dimples44r (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks for this!!


----------



## Autumn (Sep 19, 2012)

thanks for the info!


----------



## AngieM (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks for the info. Was very helpful


----------



## Poxahontas (Sep 25, 2012)

AWESOME GOOD TO KNOW! HAVE TONS TO SALE

  	Yay


----------



## admmgz (Sep 25, 2012)

Cool! Someone told me about this but I couldn't figure out why I couldn't see it... Can't wait to see all of the goodies  One day I'll gain access lol


----------



## michelle37 (Sep 29, 2012)

thanks for the info!


----------



## 09zahraZahra (Oct 2, 2012)

thanks


----------



## gorjess678 (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks for the FAQ!


----------



## pearrlkitten (Oct 11, 2012)

I  was wondering about this, thanks for the info


----------



## pixie2088 (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## quidproquo (Oct 14, 2012)

Good to know.  Thanks for the info!


----------



## roop300 (Oct 14, 2012)

thanks for the info..!


----------



## roop300 (Oct 14, 2012)

sorry to clarify again.. is it after 50 posts or after 30 days that i can access the bin... or is it both?


----------



## CTCutie (Oct 14, 2012)

I was wondering what the Clearance Bin was. Thanks for the info.


----------



## gorjess678 (Oct 18, 2012)

I have the min of 50 posts.. do I have to wait until I have been registered for exactly 30 days to gain access?


----------



## CharlieKelly (Oct 19, 2012)

Thanks for the info OP

  	Can anyone tell me how do you know how long you have been a member for?


----------



## Dawn (Oct 20, 2012)

CharlieKelly said:


> Thanks for the info OP
> 
> Can anyone tell me how do you know how long you have been a member for?


  	This link should help you both!  http://www.specktra.net/t/164296/everything-you-need-to-know-about-accessing-the-clearance-bin


----------



## Dawn (Oct 20, 2012)

roop300 said:


> sorry to clarify again.. is it after 50 posts or after 30 days that i can access the bin... or is it both?


  	Both!
http://www.specktra.net/t/164296/everything-you-need-to-know-about-accessing-the-clearance-bin


----------



## CharlieKelly (Oct 20, 2012)

Holstrom4 said:


> This link should help you both!  http://www.specktra.net/t/164296/everything-you-need-to-know-about-accessing-the-clearance-bin


  	Thank you, I mean how long I have been a member for. It says the month and year but not the day. I was just curious hehe


----------



## Dawn (Oct 20, 2012)

CharlieKelly said:


> Thank you, I mean how long I have been a member for. It says the month and year but not the day. I was just curious hehe


  	You joined 10/7/2012


----------



## roop300 (Oct 21, 2012)

ok thx


----------



## pleasantmacabre (Oct 22, 2012)

Where do you find the date you joined?


----------



## Dawn (Oct 23, 2012)

pleasantmacabre said:


> Where do you find the date you joined


  	You joined 9/23/12
  	Look to the left under your avatar a bit.  It will show the month/year you joined.


----------



## CharlieKelly (Oct 31, 2012)

Holstrom4 said:


> You joined 10/7/2012


  	Yay Thanks!! Seven days to go hihihih


----------



## felicialazaar (Nov 4, 2012)

cant wait to see that forum... is there also an exchange (i.e. not directly buying something but rather swapping items)?


----------



## Dawn (Nov 10, 2012)

felicialazaar said:


> cant wait to see that forum... is there also an exchange (i.e. not directly buying something but rather swapping items)?


  	You can buy, sell, swap, custom purchase.  Whatever works!


----------



## felicialazaar (Nov 11, 2012)

Holstrom4 said:


> You can buy, sell, swap, custom purchase.  Whatever works!


  	Aww, that makes me really excited  Thanks!


----------



## MACGirl13 (Nov 15, 2012)

Thank you for the information. It was very formative.


----------



## BluEyeDoc (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks for the info!  I guess I'm not the only one that never reads the "welcome" email after signing up on a site.


----------



## dpbrown523 (Nov 29, 2012)

Me too!


----------



## Ambre Tucker (Dec 6, 2012)

So close yet so far away


----------



## AllyDVon (Dec 6, 2012)

Can't wait to have access!


----------



## dpbrown523 (Dec 7, 2012)

Me too!!!


----------



## dpbrown523 (Dec 7, 2012)

me too!


----------



## maggers071511 (Dec 15, 2012)

Is this Clearance Bin only for MAC makeup or any and all makeup/beauty products?


----------



## Dawn (Dec 16, 2012)

maggers071511 said:


> Is this Clearance Bin only for MAC makeup or any and all makeup/beauty products?


  	You can post any brands of beauty items you have!  Look forward to seeing your post there!


----------



## fabulousmoolah (Dec 19, 2012)

I can't wait!


----------



## erin00312 (Dec 30, 2012)

i'm reallyyyy excited for the clearance bin i can't wait any more!


----------



## erin00312 (Dec 30, 2012)

wait but i still don't get where you see what date you joined i only see the month and year


----------



## MACGirl13 (Dec 30, 2012)

Me toooooooooo!


----------



## dpbrown523 (Dec 31, 2012)




----------



## Dawn (Jan 2, 2013)

PM me if you need to know the exact date and I can check it for you.  =)


----------



## admmgz (Jan 2, 2013)

I believe that I've reached the point where I'm supposed to be allowed to see the clearance bin but I don't see where I'm supposed to access it. Any advice? Maybe I'm losing my mind lol


----------



## Dawn (Jan 3, 2013)

admmgz said:


> I believe that I've reached the point where I'm supposed to be allowed to see the clearance bin but I don't see where I'm supposed to access it. Any advice? Maybe I'm losing my mind lol


  	PM'd you!


----------



## MACGirl13 (Jan 3, 2013)

Holstrom4 said:


> PM'd you!


Me too. Thanks!


----------



## MACGirl13 (Jan 3, 2013)

MACGirl13 said:


> Me too. Thanks!


Yeah, I have access. How do I post for wish list items?


----------



## Debbs (Jan 8, 2013)

Pls advise,how do I get into the clearance bin? TIA


----------



## Dawn (Jan 8, 2013)

MACGirl13 said:


> Yeah, I have access. How do I post for wish list items?


  	You can create a post in the Want Ads and make a list of what you are seeking.   It is probably helpful to look at some other wishlist posts to see what others do.


----------



## Dawn (Jan 8, 2013)

Debbs said:


> Pls advise,how do I get into the clearance bin? TIA


  	Are you not able to view it?  You should have access.  Lmk!


----------



## Debbs (Jan 8, 2013)

I am in. Never realized that it was actually the CB, duh, silly me. Thks


----------



## B7uemo0n (Jan 16, 2013)

I see the clearance bin option now but when I click, it says no discussions. Am I in the wrong one?


----------



## B7uemo0n (Jan 16, 2013)

B7uemo0n said:


> I see the clearance bin option now but when I click, it says no discussions. Am I in the wrong one?


  Or is there a clearance bin  button but it will only show discussions when you reach your mark? For me since I've hit 50 I wait 24hours for the computer to allow me?


----------



## B7uemo0n (Jan 16, 2013)

I have access now


----------



## jessicamccomick (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## BebeBellaBella (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## maggers071511 (Feb 4, 2013)

Thank you for the useful information.


----------



## sweetscent (Feb 6, 2013)

thank you for the info.


----------



## katruiz (Feb 10, 2013)

Th thanks half way there!


----------



## ohmissdee (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks for the info! Is there a FAQ page for new users? The FAQ page is empty...I was just wondering if it was moved anywhere.


----------



## gildedangel (Feb 22, 2013)

ohmissdee said:


> Thanks for the info! Is there a FAQ page for new users? The FAQ page is empty...I was just wondering if it was moved anywhere.


  	http://www.specktra.net/t/80061/welcome-to-specktra-net <- this is the general FAQ page for new users.

  	http://www.specktra.net/f/190/specktra-net-faq <- this is the FAQ forum in case you need help with something not covered in the general thread. HTH!


----------



## katruiz (Feb 23, 2013)

I have met both te 30 days and the amount of forum post and still can't get in


----------



## Dawn (Feb 25, 2013)

katruiz said:


> I have met both te 30 days and the amount of forum post and still can't get in


  	I checked your account and it shows you have access.  It can take up to 24hrs. from the time you meet the requirements until the system updates your account.  If you are still unable to see it, please PM me!


----------



## cr8zy4MAC (Mar 1, 2013)

I am looking forward to the opportunity to use that Clearance Bin to buy/sell/trade.  This is going to be fun. See you guys there when I get the 50 posts!


----------



## Love7g (Mar 8, 2013)

Thank you for this!


----------



## Love7g (Mar 9, 2013)

But how do we know when we've reached the 50 posts?


----------



## Love7g (Mar 9, 2013)

Never mind I saw it on my profile!


----------



## potophan (Mar 16, 2013)

Awesome thanks


----------



## ArtemisRaluca (Mar 18, 2013)

Nice! I registered here to read and post, anyway  maybe I'll do this too, who knows


----------



## mimilerio (Mar 24, 2013)

***patiently waiting for my 30 days to be up**


----------



## Nataliekay (Mar 25, 2013)

time has gone by so fast and it feels like i've been a member forever but i havent posted enough lol looks like its time to become active in the community and explore


----------



## purplevines (Mar 26, 2013)

Good information to know! Better get started!


----------



## Olivyah (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks. Appreciate the info + how everything is laid out in such a welcoming & accessible way when signing up. Was kinda overwhelmed for a second.


----------



## jade81 (Apr 4, 2013)

Thank you for this info!!!


----------



## yakusoku (Apr 9, 2013)

thanks! can't wait to get to 30 days!


----------



## colormefab (Apr 24, 2013)

Am I there yet?


----------



## jade81 (Apr 24, 2013)

Thank you!!


----------



## trihogaster (May 1, 2013)

I would like to buy some mac eventualy.
  	Is it authentic here?


----------



## sh123 (May 2, 2013)

Very helpful information! Thank you


----------



## LouGarner (May 2, 2013)

I can't wait until my 30 days are up.


----------



## LwPeavy (May 14, 2013)

Thanks for posting the requirements.  Only 49 more posts to go


----------



## LouGarner (May 15, 2013)

LwPeavy said:


> Thanks for posting the requirements.  Only 49 more posts to go


  	and the 30 day waiting period


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 15, 2013)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## nursesummer (May 16, 2013)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## aandreasen63 (May 22, 2013)

I am new to this site but it looks so much like makeuptalk.com are the by the same people?


----------



## aandreasen63 (May 22, 2013)

30 days is going to be awhile!!


----------



## BellaBri (May 23, 2013)

That's really cool. I didn't even know spektra had a sell/swap section.


----------



## Janice (May 31, 2013)

aandreasen63 said:


> I am new to this site but it looks so much like makeuptalk.com are the by the same people?


  Hi there, MUT and Specktra both run on the same forum platform which is why they might be similar in structure. Both sites are independently owned and operated.


----------



## 1drfullycr8ed (May 31, 2013)

I need to get busy posting to make sure I get my minimum in 30 days! LOL!


----------



## CrazyWhisker (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## BE YOUtyMARK (Jun 6, 2013)

Just posted about this in another section. +_+ should have used the search feature first.


----------



## bmunny84 (Jun 12, 2013)

Can't wait for access to this!


----------



## mosha010 (Jun 12, 2013)

I know! Me tol   -Emma


----------



## monibackincali (Jun 14, 2013)

ArtemisRaluca said:


> Nice! I registered here to read and post, anyway  maybe I'll do this too, who knows


	DITTO!!!!!

  	Me: open, open, open, open, open, open, open, open, open, open, open, open, open, open,


----------



## hollied3 (Jun 15, 2013)

Thank you for all the Info regarding the clearance bin..


----------



## YUMYUMYMUA (Jun 17, 2013)

Where would I see the clearance bin? I have more than 50 posts and been on the site for a while and still do not see the bin


----------



## Dawn (Jun 17, 2013)

YUMYUMYMUA said:


> Where would I see the clearance bin? I have more than 50 posts and been on the site for a while and still do not see the bin


  	Hi, it is near the bottom of the forum, here is a direct link.  http://www.specktra.net/f/163/clearance-bin
	If you are still having trouble, please PM me.


----------



## Divad2013 (Jun 23, 2013)

So you have to be a member for 30 days and have 50 posts?  Or is it one or the other?


----------



## Richelle83 (Jun 23, 2013)

Divad2013 said:


> So you have to be a member for 30 days and have 50 posts?  Or is it one or the other?


  	Yes, both 30 days and 50 posts.


----------



## Divad2013 (Jun 23, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## do8666 (Jun 24, 2013)

Thank you for the info!


----------



## Olivyah (Jun 25, 2013)

Is anyone else kinda concerned about trying the whole clearance bin thing? I've never done anything like that before, and sort of want to, but at the same time feeling kinda freaked out.


----------



## Divad2013 (Jun 25, 2013)

I sold and bought on facebook...  I havent made it to the bin yet.  Lol


----------



## LouGarner (Jun 25, 2013)

Olivyah said:


> Is anyone else kinda concerned about trying the whole clearance bin thing? I've never done anything like that before, and sort of want to, but at the same time feeling kinda freaked out. :clueless:


 the people who post in the clearance bin have feedback and it is an awesome way to get LE items you missed.,plus regular items at a discounted price. I have brought several things from the clearance bin and haven't had a problem. you should be alright


----------



## Divad2013 (Jun 25, 2013)

I am sure if you use paypal they have protection if somethings goes wrong


----------



## VMA2781 (Jun 26, 2013)

thanks very helpful.


----------



## jdandray (Jul 1, 2013)

THis post has been very helpful!!! Thanks


----------



## Divad2013 (Jul 2, 2013)

How long after you hit your 50 post and 30 days can you access the bin?


----------



## Dawn (Jul 2, 2013)

Divad2013 said:


> How long after you hit your 50 post and 30 days can you access the bin?


  	You should be good now.  I you aren't able to access it, please PM me.  Thanks!


----------



## mosha010 (Jul 2, 2013)

Whoa I got like a couple of days to go whoop whoop. !!!!


----------



## stormm (Jul 3, 2013)

thanks for the info!


----------



## pazaub (Jul 4, 2013)

Thanks for the information


----------



## IXIXXI (Jul 4, 2013)

pazaub said:


> Thanks for the information


  	I'm sure you will enjoy the clearance bin


----------



## mosha010 (Jul 5, 2013)

Me too. I hit the 30 days already but can't access it.. :/


----------



## Dawn (Jul 5, 2013)

mosha010 said:


> Me too. I hit the 30 days already but can't access it.. :/


  	You joined on 6/6/13, so at some point tomorrow, you should have access.  If not, please PM me.  Thanks!


----------



## mosha010 (Jul 5, 2013)

Oh ok. I was confused because my profile says member since June 5. But it's ok what's one more day lol


----------



## pazaub (Jul 5, 2013)

IXIXXI said:


> I'm sure you will enjoy the clearance bin.


  	Thanks! I think I will too. LOL!


----------



## Dawn (Jul 5, 2013)

mosha010 said:


> Oh ok. I was confused because my profile says member since June 5. But it's ok what's one more day lol


  	It could be a matter of time zones too, as it shows me you joined _2013-06-06 01:33:32. - which would be showing in CST, so late tonight you should be good!_


----------



## mosha010 (Jul 5, 2013)

Ohhhh  true! Swell! Can't wait!


----------



## beautyismaximus (Jul 7, 2013)

I was wondering what the Clearance bin was. Thankfully, I found this post!


----------



## swallace (Jul 10, 2013)

this has been so helpful thanks!


----------



## novocainedreams (Jul 13, 2013)

50 posts?? I'm more of a reader not a poster... :-/ *sigh*


----------



## NewChick10 (Jul 15, 2013)

Glad I found this information because I was wondering how this clearance bin worked.


----------



## Britneyc07 (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks for the info! It's great to have it sent automatically so you won't have to feel overwhelmed with finding out how things work!


----------



## kirtchik (Jul 26, 2013)

Thank you for the info!


----------



## jeemckin (Jul 30, 2013)

Is this just makeup that members are selling?


----------



## Dawn (Jul 31, 2013)

jeemckin said:


> Is this just makeup that members are selling?


  	some purses, jewelry, clothing, but mostly it is makeup.  =)


----------



## LesleeLane (Jul 31, 2013)

Poxahontas said:


> AWESOME GOOD TO KNOW! HAVE TONS TO SALE  Yay


I thought I just couldn't see it here I am too much of a noob to use it. Although I have been on for three years. I just read and stay quiet. Guess that will have to change!


----------



## lizzylu23 (Jul 31, 2013)

I still have a long wait until I'm able to access the clearance bin.  If I had not forgotten my password for my main account here @specktra, I probably would almost be allowed to that section. It sucks :-(   →→→IS THERE ANYTHING I CAN DO TO RECOVER MY PPASSWORD FOR MY ACCOUNT I LOST HERE ??


----------



## LesleeLane (Aug 1, 2013)

Same here I had an account with my other email but my soon to be ex husband is always in my email so I usually change passwords on a regular basis.


----------



## lizzylu23 (Aug 1, 2013)

LesleeLane said:


> Same here I had an account with my other email but my soon to be ex husband is always in my email so I usually change passwords on a regular basis.


ohhh I see, but it sucks to forget passwords. I tried resetting mine for this page and every time I tried to log in with my nee one


----------



## lizzylu23 (Aug 1, 2013)

Lol meant to write new password and it kept saying invalid so then I just decided to get a new account here @ specktra


----------



## Dawn (Aug 5, 2013)

lizzylu23 said:


> I still have a long wait until I'm able to access the clearance bin. If I had not forgotten my password for my main account here @specktra, I probably would almost be allowed to that section. It sucks :-( →→→IS THERE ANYTHING I CAN DO TO RECOVER MY PPASSWORD FOR MY ACCOUNT I LOST HERE ??


  	PM me what your other username was and a current e-mail and I'll see if I can find it.  Thanks!


----------



## blushAHOLIC (Aug 5, 2013)

thanks for the helpful info


----------



## lizzylu23 (Aug 6, 2013)

Holstrom4 said:


> PM me what your other username was and a current e-mail and I'll see if I can find it.  Thanks!


  My other user name lizzyluv23   and my e-mail is [email protected]


----------



## beautelle (Aug 10, 2013)

Very much needed. Thanks for the info.


----------



## lizzylu23 (Aug 18, 2013)

Yayy!!! I just checked and I now have access to the clearance bin!!   But right now its empty !!


----------



## Kleinee (Aug 19, 2013)

Is there a lot of MAC for sale?


----------



## Dawn (Aug 19, 2013)

lizzylu23 said:


> Yayy!!! I just checked and I now have access to the clearance bin!! But right now its empty !!


  	If you are still having trouble, please lmk.  Thanks!


----------



## Dawn (Aug 19, 2013)

Lots and lots and lots!  =)


----------



## ddanc001 (Aug 19, 2013)

Thank you very much for the info!


----------



## Rene916 (Aug 19, 2013)

Janice said:


> We appreciate your interest in our community and the robust and busy Clearance Bin section in particular.   Every new member receives a PM with this basic information, but since Admins and Mods are inundated on a daily basis with requests by members for this information I am posting it again as an announcement.   Members must meet the following parameters for their account to have access to the Clearance Bin.
> 
> Be a registered member for a minimum of 30 days
> Have a minimum of 50 posts
> PLEASE do not send staff a PM minutes after you have made your 50th post. Access is automatic and is handled by the forum software. It is not a manual process! The forum will handle this, access does not happen instantly but it generally happens with one hour. Please wait a full 24 hours before you contact a staff member to investigate your access.   Additionally, those who support the site through a Silver level (or above) Premium Member subscription have immediate access to the CB forums regardless of join date or post count. If this suddenly becomes abused* after the updated policies it will be removed as a subscription perk.   *abused = cases of people purchasing premium member sub's just to access the CB and swaplift.


Thank you for this helpful information.


----------



## Rene916 (Aug 19, 2013)

Today is my first day on herejust learning the ropes.


----------



## Rene916 (Aug 19, 2013)

I want to get to the clearance bin! Thanks for clearing it up


----------



## Kleinee (Aug 20, 2013)

Holstrom4 said:


> Lots and lots and lots!  =)


  	Than I have to be patient


----------



## lizzylu23 (Aug 21, 2013)

Holstrom4 said:


> If you are still having trouble, please lmk.  Thanks!


I went to the link that is posted here to access the cb but it says its empty


----------



## Richelle83 (Aug 21, 2013)

lizzylu23 said:


> I went to the link that is posted here to access the cb but it says its empty


  	Try again either tomorrow or Friday!


----------



## lizzylu23 (Aug 21, 2013)

Richelle83 said:


> Try again either tomorrow or Friday!


 I actually think I going to the link for the guide lines for the cb. Can u share the link for the cb? bcuz I cannot find it.


----------



## NewChick10 (Aug 22, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *lizzylu23* 




I actually think I going to the link for the guide lines for the cb. Can u share the link for the cb? bcuz I cannot find it.


  Looks like the regular link is not working for now but here is another link you can try. http://www.specktra.net/f/163/clearance-bin


----------



## Wolverina (Aug 22, 2013)

So I need to post 50 times to have access to a place where members sell their cosmetics? Can I both buy and sell there?


----------



## lizzylu23 (Aug 23, 2013)

NewChick10 said:


> Looks like the regular link is not working for now but here is another link you can try.http://www.specktra.net/f/163/clearance-bin


 Thank you so much!!  I entered to makeup world !!


----------



## klohvur (Sep 26, 2013)

This info is really helpful, thanks.!


----------



## klohvur (Sep 26, 2013)

i'm exited to start selling here.


----------



## cocoashanell (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanx for the info!


----------



## Npicinic (Oct 7, 2013)

Very helpful.  Thanks!


----------



## Kiwiana (Oct 9, 2013)

Super helpful, thanks!


----------



## Nykee (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm glad I saw this because I did not pay attention to this information when I signed up and would have been bugging someone lol eace:


----------



## sugarrxbomb (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm so excited! I'm almost there!


----------



## darkpearl (Oct 11, 2013)

Thank you!! 





Janice said:


> We appreciate your interest in our community and the robust and busy Clearance Bin section in particular.   Every new member receives a PM with this basic information, but since Admins and Mods are inundated on a daily basis with requests by members for this information I am posting it again as an announcement.   Members must meet the following parameters for their account to have access to the Clearance Bin.
> 
> Be a registered member for a minimum of 30 days
> Have a minimum of 50 posts
> PLEASE do not send staff a PM minutes after you have made your 50th post. Access is automatic and is handled by the forum software. It is not a manual process! The forum will handle this, access does not happen instantly but it generally happens with one hour. Please wait a full 24 hours before you contact a staff member to investigate your access.   Additionally, those who support the site through a Silver level (or above) Premium Member subscription have immediate access to the CB forums regardless of join date or post count. If this suddenly becomes abused* after the updated policies it will be removed as a subscription perk.   *abused = cases of people purchasing premium member sub's just to access the CB and swaplift.


----------



## Glam Couture (Oct 14, 2013)

Thank you for the info I think this site will be a great help to me as I explore the world of make-up!


----------



## mistress_murky (Oct 21, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## Tashaboo (Nov 1, 2013)

This is very helpful but will a new link for the bin become visible to us once we meet the requirements or is there a link that we get sent in our private message?? I know i know i just made 50 posts but I just was trying to figure this out.


----------



## novocainedreams (Nov 1, 2013)

Tashaboo said:


> This is very helpful but will a new link for the bin become visible to us once we meet the requirements or is there a link that we get sent in our private message?? I know i know i just made 50 posts but I just was trying to figure this out.


  A new link just appears in the drop down menu.


----------



## Tashaboo (Nov 2, 2013)

now i'm sorry but where is the link for the terms in the clearance bin? I keep seeing bump and have nooo idea??


----------



## MUAddict (Nov 5, 2013)

29 days and a lot of posts to go! lol. I've been told the clearance bin can be trouble!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 6, 2013)

MUAddict said:


> 29 days and a lot of posts to go! lol. I've been told the clearance bin can be trouble!


  I'm new to the clearance bin. Why so you feel it can be trouble. I need to know. Have people gotten burned.


----------



## novocainedreams (Nov 6, 2013)

Vandekamp said:


> I'm new to the clearance bin. Why so you feel it can be trouble. I need to know. Have people gotten burned.


  I think she was being funny....you know...trouble because you'll find so many things you want to buy from others...


----------



## vamua703 (Nov 6, 2013)

novocainedreams said:


> I think she was being funny....you know...trouble because you'll find so many things you want to buy from others...


  That's EXACTLY what she means. I warned her about how tempting things can be there


----------



## MUAddict (Nov 6, 2013)

Sorry! didn't mean to scare you. I just mean trouble as in "WOW! i'm going to want everything!"


----------



## MUAddict (Nov 6, 2013)

novocainedreams said:


> I think she was being funny....you know...trouble because you'll find so many things you want to buy from others...


  You nailed it! That's exactly what I meant!


----------



## MUAddict (Nov 6, 2013)

vamua703 said:


> That's EXACTLY what she means. I warned her about how tempting things can be there


  Even have your friend has access is trouble ... lol. Good trouble though!


----------



## steaminghot (Nov 7, 2013)

I think I'll have access tomorrow. This could be a bad thing.


----------



## Ajigglin (Nov 13, 2013)

hopefully i did my first post correctly. please let me know if i didn't.


----------



## Dawn (Nov 13, 2013)

Ajigglin said:


> hopefully i did my first post correctly. please let me know if i didn't.


  You did juuuuust fine!  Feel free to PM me if you have any Clearance Bin questions!


----------



## Olivyah (Nov 14, 2013)

Wow I forgot I even posted something here. Thanks for the info, really appreciate it.


----------



## Olivyah (Nov 14, 2013)

novocainedreams said:


> 50 posts?? I'm more of a reader not a poster... :-/ *sigh*


My thoughts exactly... But you now have triple that (congrats!), and this will be #13 for me. I did take a break for a while though, I went on a mad makeup shopping binge (k maybe more than one...), and cut myself off from any & all temptations. More than wanting to reach a certain number of posts though, hoping I can be more active and be part of the community. Except whenever I'm about to reply/post, and my cursor is blinking in this white box I think I get some weird form of beauty forum writers block.


----------



## NaturallyEJHalo (Nov 23, 2013)

Very helpful, thanks so much. I am just getting started. I just found this site today.


----------



## mzdynasty (Nov 23, 2013)

I guess I better start posting. Thanks


----------



## Gretl Irina (Dec 3, 2013)

Uh oh, I agree, the clearance bin could be dangerous!

  Well, here goes nothing, 49 more posts to go!!


----------



## nasquiat (Dec 9, 2013)

ahh, i can't wait to access it!


----------



## trihogaster (Dec 12, 2013)

can you tell me where is it? i can't find it, and a few days ago i had my 50 posts. thank you!


----------



## Dawn (Dec 12, 2013)

trihogaster said:


> can you tell me where is it? i can't find it, and a few days ago i had my 50 posts. thank you!


  Here is a link, if you are still having trouble, please PM me.
http://www.specktra.net/f/163/clearance-bin


----------



## trihogaster (Dec 12, 2013)

thank you very much


----------



## underablanketofstars (Dec 15, 2013)

Any chance of having the waiting period for members in December waived as some sort of Christmas miracle? Lol im soooooo eager to get going


----------



## carrera (Dec 21, 2013)

Yes, me too ...


----------



## mzdynasty (Dec 23, 2013)

I guess i better start posting


----------



## fylpee (Jan 2, 2014)

I still don't have access


----------



## Dawn (Jan 2, 2014)

fylpee said:


> I still don't have access


  I just checked and your settings show you should have access.  Here is a direct link.  http://www.specktra.net/f/163/clearance-bin
  PM me if you are still having trouble.  Thanks =)


----------



## monismakeup (Jan 18, 2014)

Thank you for explaining how to access the clearance bin


----------



## ChicaBoo (Jan 20, 2014)

I've been here almost 6 years and haven't reached 50? I'm pathetic!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm a Specktra mute.


----------



## carrera (Jan 20, 2014)

Haha, I've got 4 years ahead of you and look at me - what am I then?


----------



## ChicaBoo (Jan 20, 2014)

carrera said:


> Haha, I've got 4 years ahead of you and look at me - what am I then?


  A Specktra corpse?


----------



## carrera (Jan 21, 2014)

ChicaBoo said:


> A Specktra corpse?


Haha! Quite likely


----------



## carrera (Jan 21, 2014)

Oh ouch. Makes me wish I'd been more active from the get to, figures I should miss that. 20 to 50 is a bit more, yeah ... but good to know!

  (Oops! No idea why this was placed here, was supposed to reply to the increase in needed posts someone asked about some pages ago)


----------



## HellcatHoney (Jan 21, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## Forever Skin (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanks for the information


----------



## sarahsponda (Feb 8, 2014)

Janice said:


> We appreciate your interest in our community and the robust and busy Clearance Bin section in particular.   Every new member receives a PM with this basic information, but since Admins and Mods are inundated on a daily basis with requests by members for this information I am posting it again as an announcement.   Members must meet the following parameters for their account to have access to the Clearance Bin.
> 
> Be a registered member for a minimum of 30 days
> Have a minimum of 50 posts
> PLEASE do not send staff a PM minutes after you have made your 50th post. Access is automatic and is handled by the forum software. It is not a manual process! The forum will handle this, access does not happen instantly but it generally happens with one hour. Please wait a full 24 hours before you contact a staff member to investigate your access.   Additionally, those who support the site through a Silver level (or above) Premium Member subscription have immediate access to the CB forums regardless of join date or post count. If this suddenly becomes abused* after the updated policies it will be removed as a subscription perk.   *abused = cases of people purchasing premium member sub's just to access the CB and swaplift.


Thankies!


----------



## Luinathiel (Feb 9, 2014)

ChicaBoo said:


> A Specktra corpse?








 That's just the way I'm feeling right now.
  I love your posts, but I feel unable to write on my own


----------



## carrera (Feb 9, 2014)

Luinathiel said:


> That's just the way I'm feeling right now.
> I love your posts, but I feel unable to write on my own


How utterly well put.


----------



## Glam Couture (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm still working on post to get there myself!


----------



## carrera (Feb 10, 2014)

Feels like it takes forever, or is that just me ...?:/


----------



## Kleinee (Feb 11, 2014)

No, I also have the feeling


----------



## macbeautyyadix (Feb 12, 2014)

This answered my question thanks so much!


----------



## jMANNSs (Feb 20, 2014)

where is the clearance bin once you've been granted access?


----------



## Mi55V33 (Feb 28, 2014)

Ahhh gee, 50?   And I thought 20 was already a lot.  At least for me the mute!  Lol


----------



## Faiza Al subaih (Mar 3, 2014)

49 post left


----------



## Kleinee (Mar 4, 2014)

Keep going! ;-)


----------



## Dawn (Mar 4, 2014)

jMANNSs said:


> where is the clearance bin once you've been granted access?


  It is near the bottom, so you just have to scroll down a bit once you have access.


----------



## stephgphillips (Mar 15, 2014)

Is the clearance bin rather active?  Are there a lot of posts/ads?  

  I'm trying to decide if I want to spend the $$ or try to just get involved.  I normally don't mind supporting free sites that I like and use but not sure what level works for my budget.


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 15, 2014)

stephgphillips said:


> Is the clearance bin rather active?  Are there a lot of posts/ads?
> 
> I'm trying to decide if I want to spend the $$ or try to just get involved.  I normally don't mind supporting free sites that I like and use but not sure what level works for my budget.


  It's very active and very worth it bumping up ur subscription.


----------



## stephgphillips (Mar 15, 2014)

Thanks!  I decided that $25 is not a lot in terms of supporting a very well built site that's full of information.  PS:  I LOVE the mobile site too- it works really well on my IPhone.  I gladly support the site.


----------



## jojolovesmac (Mar 16, 2014)

this is y I joined spectra for the clearance bin but now im having trouble that  I guess u have to make posts or something


----------



## Dawn (Mar 17, 2014)

jojolvoesmac said:


> this is y I joined spectra for the clearance bin but now im having trouble that  I guess u have to make posts or something


  The information about the Clearance Bin was in your welcome PM, but here is a link: http://www.specktra.net/t/164296/everything-you-need-to-know-about-accessing-the-clearance-bin


----------



## Mi55V33 (Mar 17, 2014)

24 more posts to go!!!  Lol......


----------



## jojolovesmac (Mar 17, 2014)

oh yeaa haha


----------



## Mi55V33 (Mar 17, 2014)

jojolvoesmac said:


> oh yeaa haha


  Slowly but surely.... lol


----------



## jojolovesmac (Mar 18, 2014)

Mi55V33 said:


> Slowly but surely.... lol


I did it but now I have to be active for 30 days?


----------



## Mi55V33 (Mar 18, 2014)

I'm in!!!  See ya'll there


----------



## Mi55V33 (Mar 18, 2014)

jojolvoesmac said:


> I did it but now I have to be active for 30 days?


  You have to have joined at least 30 days prior.


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 18, 2014)

It's 30 days _or_ 50 posts _or_ you become a Silver Supporter, whichever comes first.


----------



## jojolovesmac (Mar 18, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> It's 30 days _or_ 50 posts _or_ you become a Silver Supporter, whichever comes first.


thanks hun


----------



## jojolovesmac (Mar 18, 2014)

Mi55V33 said:


> You have to have joined at least 30 days prior.


ahhh ok got it thanks dear


----------



## carrera (Mar 22, 2014)

Yowza. Just getting back into the makeup "thing", and it all has changed SO much:/ There's all kinds of rules & regulations on other forums I used to frequent and eBay's additionally gotten ridiculously overpriced. Can't *wait* to get back into where it all doesn't present huge hoops to jump. This is supposed to be fun!


----------



## carrera (Mar 26, 2014)

sheyla lopez said:


> cool I am at 50 woot woot


Haha, congrats! What are those though, little jumping bananas?


----------



## beautycool (Apr 4, 2014)

Hi do you we need to post 50 posts  Or 50 comments ?  And how do we know what we are upto in posts  And how do you do those jumping things love it   Ps how do we change our profile pictures Cheers girls xxx


----------



## gildedangel (Apr 4, 2014)

beautycool said:


> Cheers girls xxx


You need 50 posts, your post count appears in your profile and in your profile summary on the left side of every post you make. You can do the fun smiles by clicking on the smiley face in the toolbar above the text box for posting. You can change your profile picture by clicking on My Profile at the top of the page when you are on a computer and clicking on change profile picture. HTH!


----------



## jojolovesmac (Apr 4, 2014)

gildedangel said:


> You need 50 posts, your post count appears in your profile and in your profile summary on the left side of every post you make. You can do the fun smiles by clicking on the smiley face in the toolbar above the text box for posting. You can change your profile picture by clicking on My Profile at the top of the page when you are on a computer and clicking on change profile picture. HTH!


 So 50 posts r like comments right? I have more than that nd I still can't access the bin I guess I have to have 30 days with this


----------



## beautycool (Apr 4, 2014)

Hi thank you   I will have to try and do it through my laptop  Thank you for info Hun  makes a difference when you know what your doing I will have to figure it out lol not that brainy x


----------



## diaanz (Apr 4, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> It's 30 days _or_ 50 posts _or_ you become a Silver Supporter, whichever comes first.


 
  I originally thought that you needed either 50 posts OR to complete 30 days but other members have told me that I had to have both. I'm confused which is it?


----------



## beautycool (Apr 4, 2014)

And how do you thank a post


----------



## gildedangel (Apr 4, 2014)

jojolvoesmac said:


> So 50 posts r like comments right? I have more than that nd I still can't access the bin I guess I have to have 30 days with this


Yes, you need to be a member for a month before accessing the clearance bin.


----------



## gildedangel (Apr 4, 2014)

diaanz said:


> I originally thought that you needed either 50 posts OR to complete 30 days but other members have told me that I had to have both. I'm confused which is it?


You need both unless you purchase a Silver Supporter Membership or higher.


----------



## gildedangel (Apr 4, 2014)

beautycool said:


>


Click the little thumbs up in the lower right corner of the post.


----------



## diaanz (Apr 4, 2014)

Thanks for clarifying that!


----------



## ohmissdee (Apr 8, 2014)

thank you! this clarifies any questions I had to accessing the bin


----------



## beautycool (Apr 8, 2014)

Hi I still cannot do the moving features  I cannot find the icon for it and I'm on my mobile


----------



## Dawn (Apr 8, 2014)

jojolvoesmac said:


> So 50 posts r like comments right? I have more than that nd I still can't access the bin I guess I have to have 30 days with this


  Yes, it is 50 posts *and* 30 days.  Thanks for your patience =)


----------



## Dawn (Apr 8, 2014)

beautycool said:


> I cannot find the icon for it and I'm on my mobile


  Please PM me if you are still having trouble.  Thanks!


----------



## carrera (Apr 9, 2014)

Oh, it's 30 days with 50 posts as well...? Meep.

Update: Misunderstood, pls disregard.


----------



## carrera (Apr 9, 2014)

beautycool said:


>


I just hit the Thumbs up button?


----------



## carrera (Apr 9, 2014)

gildedangel said:


> Yes, you need to be a member for a month before accessing the clearance bin.


Oh, sorry - I thought it was 30 days with the actual 50 posts. Member time requirements I think I fulfill, by quite a bit
It's ... I'm not really used to this site I guess, wary of not posting the right stuff in the right place and such. And then time constraints, not having enough to really look through everything properly.


----------



## carrera (Apr 9, 2014)

diaanz said:


> I originally thought that you needed either 50 posts OR to complete 30 days but other members have told me that I had to have both. I'm confused which is it?


IIRC they changed it to that you need to have both ...? Pls correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## carrera (Apr 9, 2014)

Mi55V33 said:


> Slowly but surely....


Feels like it's taking forever and then some ...


----------



## uberhoney (May 18, 2014)

Thankyou for this post! I was curious and confused, now i'm informed and..uh..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. impatient to get my posts up!


----------



## unraveling (Jun 2, 2014)

This is good to know.  I'm always in the market for some new/gently used stuff


----------



## sligosarah (Jun 19, 2014)

30 days grrr.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




= annoying lol


----------



## beautycool (Jun 19, 2014)

Hi I had to wait 30 days it felt like it took for ever lol    It's worth it so just hang on in there Hun


----------



## PixieSprinkles (Jun 22, 2014)

Thanks for this thread! I sure got my questions answered! =)


----------



## Dawn (Jun 23, 2014)

sligosarah said:


> 30 days grrr.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry you find it annoying.  It is actually for your protection.  Since we adjusted the requirements for access to the Clearance Bin, we have had very few swaplifters here.


----------



## BeautyGossip (Jul 6, 2014)

Great info, will look forward to when I can use the clearance bin I am a total beauty junkie as a makeup artist so I have lots to sell/swap and of course buy stuff


----------



## spitfire (Jul 17, 2014)

Thank you for this information 
30 days and 50 posts are a bit hard since I'm very impatient but I'm so excited to swap make up


----------



## Rikers Girl (Jul 21, 2014)

Ok.


----------



## gabzillaa (Jul 24, 2014)

Makes sense


----------



## shopandconquer (Jul 31, 2014)

My 30 days are down but I need to get to work on my postings.


----------



## Lafemmenoire1 (Aug 4, 2014)

Thanks can't wait to try it out.


----------



## lilybettie (Aug 9, 2014)

I can't wait to get access to the clearance bin- a few limited editions I still need to get my hands on!


----------



## hollied3 (Aug 11, 2014)

I can't wait either, I'm going to look right now to see where I am as far as posts


----------



## hollied3 (Aug 11, 2014)

Yay I'm at 42


----------



## Dawn (Aug 11, 2014)

hollied3 said:


> Yay I'm at 42


43 after that one!  Soooo close!


----------



## Lafemmenoire1 (Aug 11, 2014)

Are y'all in,is there a link


----------



## Dawn (Aug 11, 2014)

Lafemmenoire1 said:


> Are y'all in,is there a link


  http://www.specktra.net/f/163/clearance-bin


----------



## hollied3 (Aug 11, 2014)

Not yet


----------



## flwrgirl (Aug 13, 2014)

Really helpful.  Thanks!


----------



## ChuChuReviews (Aug 13, 2014)

Oh boy, I have a long way to go!


----------



## Girlybeautyxo (Aug 15, 2014)

This was helpful! I can't wait till my 30 days are up. Hopefully by then I'll of posted 50 times. :eyelove:


----------



## JenMakeupHair (Aug 23, 2014)

This is exciting! I used to swap on makeup alley but everyone wanted to trade maybellene and cover girl for my mac and other high end duff I had. It seems that there are a lot more high end beauty savvy people on here, and better (fairer) trades! Can't wait til I can start swapping ompom:


----------



## BeagleLexie (Aug 28, 2014)

This is a great idea so makeup doesn't go to waste!! Slowly but surely making my way to 50 posts (yes, after being another lurker here for years. I was always too shy to post anything)


----------



## skeeter62 (Sep 6, 2014)

Makes me feel a little better about the process but hard to wait, lol.


----------



## Girlybeautyxo (Sep 7, 2014)

its been 30 days but i need to work on my posts.


----------



## Girlybeautyxo (Sep 8, 2014)

hi, its been 30+ days for me and I've posted 50+ times.its also been more than 24 hours since my 50th post, is there a specific person i should contact, or any admin?


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 8, 2014)

Girlybeautyxo said:


> hi, its been 30+ days for me and I've posted 50+ times.its also been more than 24 hours since my 50th post, is there a specific person i should contact, or any admin?


  Can you access the Clearance Bin section at all?


----------



## Dawn (Sep 9, 2014)

Girlybeautyxo said:


> hi, its been 30+ days for me and I've posted 50+ times.its also been more than 24 hours since my 50th post, is there a specific person i should contact, or any admin?


  Your account shows you have access.  If you are still having trouble, lmk.


----------



## Glamstylz (Sep 9, 2014)

Excellent


----------



## Glamstylz (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm giddy just thinking about whats in there...


----------



## Rikers Girl (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm really excited to see what is available.


----------



## shelbyx33 (Sep 13, 2014)

Tried  to Pm someone but my access is not up yet and I purchased a bronze package and did the 10 responses :/.


----------



## Dawn (Sep 13, 2014)

shelbyx33 said:


> Tried to Pm someone but my access is not up yet and I purchased a bronze package and did the 10 responses :/.


  Hi, I replied to you.  Automatic Clearance Bin access is not one of the perks of a bronze membership unfortunately.  Please check your PM and lmk how you want to proceed.  Thanks!


----------



## soleil91 (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## shelbyx33 (Sep 19, 2014)

I can't wait ! Couple more weeks


----------



## ladya (Sep 28, 2014)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## ladya (Sep 28, 2014)

Excited to see what's in CB, already glad I decided to be more active, got me out of my shell here


----------



## ksweitzer777 (Sep 30, 2014)

good information ...I definitely can't wait t see the sales.


----------



## shelbyx33 (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm almost ready for it  yay


----------



## shelbyx33 (Oct 6, 2014)

I hope to see some good items


----------



## MissHappy (Oct 19, 2014)

Thanks for the info


----------



## Jodylicious (Oct 20, 2014)

Thanks for the info, it's sounds awesome!


----------



## rangerdot43at (Oct 21, 2014)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## lyssa123 (Oct 23, 2014)

I can go to "Clearance Bin" but there are no threads? Is it because I haven't been approved yet?


----------



## Dawn (Oct 23, 2014)

lyssa123 said:


> I can go to "Clearance Bin" but there are no threads? Is it because I haven't been approved yet?


You should have access tomorrow.  I checked to see when you joined and it showed: Join Date: _2014-09-24 01:37:45.  The system will update your permissions once it has been 30 days.  If you don't have access by mid day tomorrow, please PM me.  Thanks!_


----------



## lyssa123 (Oct 23, 2014)

Dawn said:


> You should have access tomorrow.  I checked to see when you joined and it showed: Join Date: _2014-09-24 01:37:45.  The system will update your permissions once it has been 30 days.  If you don't have access by mid day tomorrow, please PM me.  Thanks!_


Thank you!!


----------



## stacibanks (Oct 25, 2014)

Interested


----------



## klohvur (Oct 25, 2014)

I need to post more often


----------



## klohvur (Oct 25, 2014)

Innorder to be able to access the bin. Lol


----------



## singsing (Oct 30, 2014)

Hi I am sorry I tried to search but could not find it, are we allowed to start a new post if we already have one?  Can we post non-makeup items like clothes?  TYIA


----------



## makeup4mama (Nov 2, 2014)

Thanks you for the help! ;D


----------



## Dawn (Nov 6, 2014)

singsing said:


> Hi I am sorry I tried to search but could not find it, are we allowed to start a new post if we already have one?  Can we post non-makeup items like clothes?  TYIA


The guidelines are pinned at the top in the Clearance Bin (for future reference), here are the answers you needed:


Every member is allowed one (1) FOR SALE ad and one (1) WANT AD.  It is up to you to notify the Clearance Bin Moderator that you have a thread you'd like removed before starting a new one. 	
If you sell your item/s, or would like to make a new thread, please PM the Clearance Bin Moderator or an Administrator with your removal request. *Please remember to include a link to your thread with the request*. 	
Items that can be offered for sale are limited to: Fashion, Clothing & Cosmetic/Beauty items only (no replica/counterfeit) - *ABSOLUTELY NO LIVE ANIMALS, NO PRESCRIPTION DRUGS/LENSES ALLOWED*.


----------



## Nyxamine (Nov 16, 2014)

First post Thank you for the info.


----------



## Veronika23 (Nov 19, 2014)

Again new here... would that be the section that if I am looking for something I could post about it and see if someone can sell or trade?
  Thanks


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 19, 2014)

Veronika23 said:


> Again new here... would that be the section that if I am looking for something I could post about it and see if someone can sell or trade? Thanks


  Yeah, in the Want-ads, Wishlists, and CP Requests section.


----------



## karmachameleon (Nov 22, 2014)

I thought it was 10 doh! Oh well, have about one month before MUA closes their swap site so best get posting on here to make my 50 posts.


----------



## luvcyndi (Nov 24, 2014)

Where do we write our posts?? I'm new & I'm soo lost! Help lol


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 24, 2014)

luvcyndi said:


> Where do we write our posts?? I'm new & I'm soo lost! Help lol









   Look to the left. There is a radio button called Post a Reply. It is right next to Start a New Thread.


----------



## karmachameleon (Nov 24, 2014)

Newbie here too.  Go to the top of the page and choose forums. Look through the categories. You can choose an existing thread or start a new one.


----------



## Jane Melinda (Dec 7, 2014)

Great! Excited to get to access the clearance bin!


----------



## PraiseBastet (Dec 9, 2014)

Heard great things about the clearance bin can't wait


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 10, 2014)

PraiseBastet said:


> Heard great things about the clearance bin can't wait


  Hold on to your wallet. There are some great deals in there.


----------



## ShareeA (Dec 11, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Hold on to your wallet. There are some great deals in there.


  I want to start selling in the clearance bin but I don't know how to calculate shipping andwhat postage to use. Can anyone with experience help with that info? I'm all over tutorials and USPS shpping rates but it's got me like @[email protected]


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 13, 2014)

ShareeA said:


> I want to start selling in the clearance bin but I don't know how to calculate shipping andwhat postage to use. Can anyone with experience help with that info? I'm all over tutorials and USPS shpping rates but it's got me like @[email protected]


  To ship lipsticks I would figure on $3.50 to $4 postage. If you don't have a package to ship it in there is a cost for that too. I think that is about $2.50 to $3.75.


----------



## ameliaalise (Jan 3, 2015)

thank you!


----------



## YoliLoves (Jan 10, 2015)

I cannot wait to see the CB, too! It'll be Christmas all over again!


----------



## misskaine (Jan 10, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## cjkdawg (Jan 31, 2015)

[/SIZ Thanks! You explained the requirements for the Clearence very clearly!!!! :bigstar::bigstar:


----------



## stylabell (Feb 7, 2015)

Man, I should have joined the day I discovered Specktra a year and a half ago, and I'd meet the requirements. Well, a perk to look forward too!


----------



## Bella Love (Mar 3, 2015)

I truly appreciate this information in addition to the awesome job you guys do of keeping us informed on a variety of makeup related topics! Excited to be part of this wonderful community!


----------



## bunnyxoxo (Mar 8, 2015)

Thanks for the info


----------



## misskaine (Mar 11, 2015)

Good to know


----------



## Jayada (Mar 27, 2015)

Ok, got it. Tks


----------



## cjkdawg (Mar 27, 2015)

Thanks very much!!!


----------



## Kaipie20 (Apr 3, 2015)

I'm confused on how to view or sell items or however it works


----------



## Jayada (Apr 3, 2015)

I believe you have to comment/posy 50 times and be a member for 30 days. You can look at your profile details to find where you are vs the requirements.


----------



## Dawn (Apr 6, 2015)

Kaipie20 said:


> I'm confused on how to view or sell items or however it works


 Members must meet the following parameters for their account to have access to the Clearance Bin.


Be a registered member for a minimum of 30 days 	
Have a minimum of 50 posts


----------



## Casey Ann (Apr 6, 2015)

Have you ladies checked out eDivv.com? You can buy, sell or trade beauty products etc. Would love to hear your thoughts if you try it out!


----------



## Jayada (Apr 7, 2015)

Ok, is the CB that awesome?!?!  Tell t he truth!!


----------



## Alicerabitt (Apr 18, 2015)

Feels like a secret Organisation with hidden treasure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 . I still need to write over 40 posts, but i am working on it. I hope to find some Alluring Aquatic Products


----------



## TaniaYumYum (May 29, 2015)

Thanks for clearing that up


----------



## pruney1 (Jun 13, 2015)

looking forward to figuring out what to do! Feeling overwhelmed!!


----------



## spiderlily222 (Jul 23, 2015)

Alicerabitt said:


> Feels like a secret Organisation with hidden treasure
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  lol I agree!! Sounds like a very magical place...


----------



## SuSuKW (Sep 7, 2015)

This was helpful, thank you.


----------



## bubbubbbos (Sep 16, 2015)

Thanks for posting! So helpful!


----------



## Shereen Ibrahim (Nov 25, 2015)

Sorry loves, but i can't even find the clearance bin!  What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Nov 25, 2015)

Shereen Ibrahim said:


> Sorry loves, but i can't even find the clearance bin!  What am I doing wrong?



I believe you need a minimum of 50 posts, before you can access it.


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 25, 2015)

Shereen Ibrahim said:


> Sorry loves, but i can't even find the clearance bin!  What am I doing wrong?





Marsha Pomells said:


> I believe you need a minimum of 50 posts, before you can access it.



Yeah, there's a 50-post minimum for that.


----------



## SultryMakeup (Dec 18, 2015)

Well gotta get started on those posts... I joined over 4 years ago but totally forgot I even had an act.


----------



## Isabelle (Jan 12, 2016)

Does donating $25 to the Gofundme campaign, which gives the reward of 6 months premium membership, entitle me to access to the Clearance Bin? Or do I need to buy a Silver membership the old fashioned way? In which case where is that, as I can't seem to find it! (Probably me being a bit dim.)

 Otherwise it might take me a few decades to post enough to get there!

Thanks,

Isabelle


----------



## Brickenhallow (Oct 6, 2018)

I’m so relieved that I’ll have an alternative to Swapidu! Thank you for letting me know about your site’s swapping area.


----------



## Dawn (Oct 6, 2018)

[MENTION=100508]Brickenhallow[/MENTION] So glad you came back to visit us again!


----------



## DIMA (Jul 20, 2019)

Thank you!


----------

